
Project IINA – The modern macOS video player - greenmoon55
https://lhc70000.github.io/iina/
======
pgz
This look really nice!

I contributed a lot of macOS related code to mpv, but even if the project has
a huge user base of power users, developers, videophiles, it's quite hard to
use by your average joe. This project fills that gap very well, and I finally
have something to recommend over VLC.

------
untangle
Excellent start! I especially like the audio features. Movist is my current
reference app for movie playback. But IINA is now in the on-deck circle. Best
of luck.

------
mrbill
"modern" is misspelled "mordern" in at least two places.

